

The Apache Software Foundation Announces Apache Samza as a Top-Level Project - SanderMak
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_apache_software_foundation_announces71

======
fintler
The post on LinkedIn's engineering blog has additional info.

[https://engineering.linkedin.com/samza/apache-samza-
graduate...](https://engineering.linkedin.com/samza/apache-samza-graduates-
apache-incubator)

